# Gangnam Style breaks Justin Bieber's YouTube record



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 24, 2012)

*i.telegraph.co.uk/multimedia/archive/02377/potd-gangnam_2377640b.jpg





> At time of writing, the the Korean pop mega hit had accumulated almost 795 million views since it was posted on 15 July this year. Baby, which has been available since February 2010, had 803 million views.
> 
> With Gangnam Style attracting about 11 million views per day compared to Bieber's one million, it is due to take the crown this weekend.
> 
> ...




*resources0.news.com.au/images/2012/09/18/1226476/365984-gangnam-style.jpg
Source


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 24, 2012)

Finally! Waiting for this to happen since long.... Yay!

Oppa Gangam Style!!!1111!!!!


----------



## Flash (Nov 24, 2012)

Finally someone got Bieber'd! 
*i2.defenceweekly.com/forum/images/smilies/oppan-gangnam-style.gif


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 24, 2012)

Hehehe nice dance..


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 24, 2012)

..........


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 25, 2012)

> espite their YouTube rivalry, since achieving stardom in the West, Psy has reportedly signed up with Justin Bieber's management company and said the pair will work on a song together.



*themavesite.com/TMS-Pictures/Epic/Memes/MegaRage.png


----------



## Flash (Nov 25, 2012)

Psy-ber! 
*0*


----------



## rohit32407 (Nov 25, 2012)

Whatever number of views Bieber may have but it has more "dislikes" than "likes" as well so gangnam style has been a winner in my eyes since long. But it's good to see it breaking even that 'views' barrier now as well  .


----------



## KDroid (Nov 25, 2012)

Finally


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 26, 2012)

How is it a record when Bieber boi has a lot of dislikes? If that Friday, Saturday and Sunday's official channel didn't pull down that song, that would have made a huge record too.


----------



## rohit32407 (Nov 26, 2012)

^^I think that bieber song in itself wasn't that bad(neither was it good enough to attract that many views) although I found video to be totally pathetic but I guess disliking a Bieber song has become kind of like a "cool trend".

On the other hand I completely agree as to how a song with so many dislikes, for whatever reasons, can be called a 'winner' in anyway.


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 26, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> ^^I think that bieber song in itself wasn't that bad(neither was it good enough to attract that many views) although I found video to be totally pathetic but I guess disliking a Bieber song has become kind of like a "cool trend".
> 
> On the other hand I completely agree as to how a song with so many dislikes, for whatever reasons, can be called a 'winner' in anyway.



blasphemer!!! put him to the gallows!!!

on a side note, looking at the above picture, in the OP, i now understand why so many people wore horse masks this haloween.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 26, 2012)

Stop making fun of that little girl.


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 26, 2012)

^lol


----------



## rajnusker (Nov 26, 2012)

Finally, gayber's record is broken!


----------



## amjath (Nov 26, 2012)

Justin Beiber was holding 2 records, which is broken in same month. 
1. Most retweeted tweet taken down by Mr. Obama
2. Most viewed youtube video taken down by Psy

Very poor


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 26, 2012)

Check this out , if you feel sorry for that poor little girl.
Beethoven vs Byebyer,

.
.haha


----------



## Desmond (Nov 26, 2012)

Don't give a **** about either of them.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Nanducob (Nov 26, 2012)

rajnusker said:


> Finally, Dustbin gayber's record is broken!



heheh


----------



## Desmond (Nov 26, 2012)

Guys now everyone is acting seriously immature. People hate on Bieber because they think its cool to hate on him. Yeah, Psy broke his record, but tomorrow someone else might break his record. So, what's the big deal about it?

This thread is begging to be closed.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 27, 2012)

May I say, why would I care ??


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Nov 27, 2012)

okay. Gangnam style?  Geibers creepers...


----------

